# Levels



## MrsBoyle (Aug 19, 2010)

Can childrens sugar levels be almost perfect all the time. or is it normal for children to be high a few days a week low another few and then perfect the rest and 1 or 2 days perfect levels.

Could you tell me your childs readings for a week so i can see if Dylans are any good or terrible.

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2010)

Ultimately the HbA1c is what we have to guage our control by as opposed to ups and downs here and there.........I wake up 12 or above each morning, but my HbA1c is coming down..........

MDi or pump is the way forward but I know its easier said than done....


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 19, 2010)

Carly's level go up and down, it was perfect last week but low this week and it was high the week before so the nurse want her to start on 4 injections next week to help with her level so its dont go up and down.... we will see how its go then


----------



## rspence (Aug 19, 2010)

*JP levels are up and down*

hi there,

i know the feleing of wanting to grasp what others find 'normal' levels for their children. I think it depends on so much, for JP hot sunny days take his sugar levels up high into the 20's but then even on non sunny days he can have random high readings. he can have extreme highs with ketones and then same day or next day be hypo. 

Not sure if this will help but here are JP's reading last week (he's 2yrs 11m, diagnosed 5 months ago, on multiple daily injections & carb counting from the beginning)

Orange = a reading I now consider too high (he used to be up high alot more often and then it felt normal!) 

Red =  a reading below 4.

*Sun 8th Aug:* 8am 9.8, 11am 11.8, 1pm 23.1 & ketones 0.1, 5pm 11.4 and 11pm 11.2

*Mon 9th Aug:* 8am 11.0, 2.30pm 14.8, 6pm 8.2 and 10pm 21.8 ketones 0.1

*Tues 10th Aug:* 8am 13.7, 11am 12.9, 4pm 16.3 and 10pm 4.8

*Wed 11th Aug:* 7am 12.1, 1pm 3.7, 6pm 12.1, 10.30pm 18.9 ketones 0.1

*Thurs 12th Aug:* 6am 19.6 ketones 1.1, 11.30 11.3, 6pm 12.9, 10pm 3.1, 2am 3.7

*Fri 13th Aug:* 6.30am 10.9, 10am 16.3, 3pm 19.7 but no ketones, 5pm 15.8, 9pm 13.7

*Sat 14th Aug:* 7am 12.8, 12.30 8.6, 6pm 4.7, 9pm 16.7

*Sun 15th Aug:* 7am 18.4 ketones 0.9, 12noon 2.9, 3pm 9.4, 9pm 10.9, 3am 3.1

Since sunday night JP has woken having a hypo around 3am with a reading of about 3.1 - grrrrrrrrrrrr!!

Hmmmmm I would say that currently this is an average to good week for JP!! 

Not sure that says much for either his diet or my carb counting. He is also on a variant amount of insulin to carbs at different times of the day and has a correction dose if above 12 which as you can see he often is!

it was interesting exercise that for me to look back over the previous weeks readings. 

don't be too alarmed if the readings make you think D is out of sync - remember growth spurts, slight infections, stress, excitement, exercise or lack of and if pigs are flying will all make a difference to their levels!!!

xx


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 20, 2010)

rspence said:


> hi there,
> 
> i know the feleing of wanting to grasp what others find 'normal' levels for their children. I think it depends on so much, for JP hot sunny days take his sugar levels up high into the 20's but then even on non sunny days he can have random high readings. he can have extreme highs with ketones and then same day or next day be hypo.
> 
> ...



Diabetes can be so unpredictable, you say he has correctional doses when above 12, how much would this be, and should you not correct whenever he is not on target, which for me is 4.5-7.5, varying at different times..


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 20, 2010)

Dylans for a week have been like this.
13th Aug 10 units for breakfast and 3 and a half at tea woke up on 9.3 11am 3.5 tea time was 10.5
14th Aug same insulin breKfast 8.7 12pm 2.2 tea time 10.2
15th 9 and a half units and 4 for tea 9.6 and tea time 7.4
16th Aug 9 units and 4 6.1 9.45 2.7 tea time 6.9 3am16.7
17th 9 and a half units and 4 and a half  14.1 and tea time 14.6 3am 3.9
18th same insulin 9.1 tea time 3.3
19th same insulin 5.1 9.30 1.9 tea time 9.9 1.15 am 3.1

When ever he gets over 11 thats when he gets really angry thristy and goes to the loo alot he will hit his brother and his self.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 20, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Dylans for a week have been like this.
> 13th Aug 10 units for breakfast and 3 and a half at tea woke up on 9.3 11am 3.5 tea time was 10.5
> 14th Aug same insulin breKfast 8.7 12pm 2.2 tea time 10.2
> 15th 9 and a half units and 4 for tea 9.6 and tea time 7.4
> ...




They results are not perfect but quite good, for 2 a day I dont think the doses are that off............

Its been a while since being on 2 a day, but my bro is on mixtard 30, soon to be gone, and his doses are the same every day, is it normal nowadays to change the dose on a daily basis..........


----------



## MrsBoyle (Aug 20, 2010)

Do you think if we was to change insulin we could improve them.
I dont want good readings i want as close to perfect as i can


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 20, 2010)

I would almost certainly say yes..............

Because everyones is different and respond to basal and bolus doses diffferently throughout the day, the only way to fine tune results is to investigate the blood sugars behaviours through out the whole day.....

With a mixed insulin there are too many variables.........

The only downside is more jags, which is more time consuming than unpleasant.....and you seem to be testing regularly anyway.....

However you wont get perfect, as your body does what it likes from time to time, but a better control, yes........


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 20, 2010)

MrsBoyle said:


> Do you think if we was to change insulin we could improve them.
> I dont want good readings i want as close to perfect as i can



Hiya

Yep don't we all.   It took me a long time to realise that perfect or as close as just wasn't going to happy on mixeds and also on MDI but it was better.

The only way we have got to really great numbers is on a pump.

When I say it good a long time I am talking years.  I was expecting that control would be brilliant if I was in control of the insulin.   With a child you just can't do that as they are growing for a start plus all the rest of living that goes on.

If you start off waking up too high you are pretty much stuffed for the day.  You need to be waking on about 5 or 6 for half a change of a good day.   On mixed we woke at generally 10 or 14 every day and that was really pants.

Re the HbA1c and what Novoboi says about that is how you guages things ie if the number is good then the levels are good is not quite right I'm afraid.

For example if an HbA1c is 7.0 for one child and 6.8 for another child then you would presume that they are both great and that the 6.8 is brilliant.  Not necessarily.   The 6.8 result could be because that child is having lots of hypos but highs as well which ends in this sort of result.    The child with 7.0 could be the good one and the parents would know and be able to say that no Jonny hasn't had lots of hypos and he doesn't have lots of hypers so his result is a great result whereas the parents of 6.8 child would know it is not a good result as it is purely at that number from the extreme readings of hypos and hypers. 

So you have to look at lots of variables when looking at your HbA1c.   I would be highly disappointed and worried if my Jessica was waking at 12.0 ish every morning and I would be tweaking the pump and changing it so that she doesn't.   That is the beauty of the pump.   Jessica's last HbA1c was 7.4 which I know is a really good and true result as her levels are excellent and have been for some time now due to the pump and damned hard work from me and Jessica.


----------

